# First shots of my novice media center



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

Panasonic TH50PZ700U 50" plasma
Denon AVR 887 Receiver
Playstation 3

Klipsch Quintet III w/ Sony SS-MF515s for the front.
Klipsch 10" powered subwoofer.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks like a very nice space. Have you considered acoustic treatments?


----------



## mekkanic (Nov 26, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Looks like a very nice space. Have you considered acoustic treatments?


Not really, don't know where to begin on that....I'm a novice 

I'll do a thread search and see where I can start. Does it improve the sound that much?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think so, especially if your furnishings are pretty sparse otherwise.

I see you have what looks like a little mixing setup in there also, acoustic treatments will help your mix a lot. I was able to make 12 - 2x4' panels for under $300.


----------

